# best bow shop



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

lookin to get back into bow huntin after 13 years. anyone recomend a good bow shop in central ohio.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

Just met a guy in Vances, on Cleveland Ave a nd Cooke, that knows his stuff. He works in the archery area (duh) but help me out tremendously when I purchased my xbow. He answered all my questions from the arrows to scopes. He helped me pick out the proper weight of broadhead (mech) and I was truly impressed. He was busy as all get out but took the time to answer my nieve questions. GReat guy, lots of experiance.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure where you are in central Ohio, but Fin, Feather, & Fur located at route 250 and 71 (exit 185 I believe) is pretty good. They are usually very busy unless you go during the week. They have a great archery shop with knowledgeable people....my family and friends have all had good luck there.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I would agree with Vances. Most everyone there knows their stuff. Buckeye outdoors is also a great place. ( Vance's and Buckeye are the same owners)


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Broken Arrow Archery in Newark has been good to me. They only carry Mathews, so if you're looking for a big selection of bows then Vances or Buckeye would be better. Broken Arrow is really knowledgable and helpful however. They also have a nice shooting range.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Theres a new place in Johnstown owned by some young guys. They were nice and knowledgeable. Big range too with 3d targets. Anyone know what it's called?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

fishermans wharehouse on williams road will really take care of you. most guys at buckeye outdoors are fairly knowledgable. I had a very bad exoerience with vances.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Marys Baitshop down at Deer Creek has alot of bows as well, Im not a big bow person but I have heard they are pretty good.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im gona have to go with Olde English in Tipp City Ohio


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My vote is for Straight-N-Arrow just outside Milford Center. Guy knows his stuff & no high pressure sales. Has a good selection of equipment, a shooting range, 3-d range, & leagues. Has helped my son get set up & the boy shoots over there to tune up.
Tim


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I'll second Olde English in Tipp City. Its a little out of the way, off of Dixie Highway, but I feel that their service is second to none. The archery guys are really passionate about bowhunting, and will go out of their way to help you shoot better. Kenny gave me a 15 min tutoring session in the shop and had me shooting 100% better, although I was terrible and had bad form before.


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

I shoot a Bob Lee Signature Long Bow,custom made,its awsome.Just search Bob Lee Archery and get whatever you want.Traditional archery is the best.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks all, plan on makin the rounds to these shops after xmas.


merry christmas


----------

